# Liberty plow?



## plf5

I recently purchased a home about 35 miles southeast of Denver, CO. The property has about 100 feet of driveway, 3 car lengths wide. At the end of the driveway there is about 1000 feet of private road to the county road. I will need to plow my driveway and the 1000 feet of private road. I own a 2004 Jeep Liberty. I am wondering if a personal plow on a Liberty would be sufficient. If so, what personal plow would you recomend? 

If a personal plow would not work, what would you suggest I look at as an alternative?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## JeepTJ

For an area that large I would get a Sno-Way. It has hydraulic pivot and can be equipped with downpressure. It's a very light plow, hence the need for the downpressure. The downpressure is great for back dragging snow away from garage doors. etc. It's also great for scrapping down to bare pavement (if you have any). I also have the remote control (nothing in the cabin is hard-wired and in the way).

I have the ST-90 on my 2000 Jeep Cherokee. The combination makes a superb personal plow.

Hers's a link to the Sno-Way site and the Model 22, which fits a Liberty. Notice the Liberty in the "Action Shot". Sno-Way comes with a 5 year warranty.

http://www.snoway.com/snow-plows-22.cfm

Go to the Sno-Way forum, above, for more insight.

Fran


----------



## bryanj23

I would have to agree. I personally have a Snowbear on my 1994 Jeep Cherokee and while it works great for doing my driveway, I think you'd be asking a bit much of it if you got any kind of heavy snow fall. I think in your instance if you have the means I would go for the Snoway.


----------



## bdhunter

JeepTJ;364924 said:


> I have the ST-90 on my 2000 Jeep Cherokee. The combination makes a superb personal plow.
> 
> Fran


Just curious, what did you spend, with the options you have?


----------



## jkitterman

Is this all pavement you are planning on doing? Do you plan on leaving the plow on the vehicle or are you going to mount up, plow and unmount the plow.


----------



## snowworks

i have a liberty with the sno-ay 22 on it heres the thread with pix
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=55690&highlight=liberty


----------



## Lucky1

plf5;364891 said:


> I recently purchased a home about 35 miles southeast of Denver, CO. The property has about 100 feet of driveway, 3 car lengths wide. At the end of the driveway there is about 1000 feet of private road to the county road. I will need to plow my driveway and the 1000 feet of private road. I own a 2004 Jeep Liberty. I am wondering if a personal plow on a Liberty would be sufficient. If so, what personal plow would you recomend?
> 
> If a personal plow would not work, what would you suggest I look at as an alternative?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.


Buy a blizzard 720 steel plow, you will not regret it. The blizzard doesn't stick way out in front of the vehicle like some plows, easyer to get into smaller areas.


----------



## toby4492

Here is a Liberty with our 22 series plow.


----------

